
Ubuntu Unity 5.8 seriously impresses - rbanffy
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/ubuntu-unity-58-seriously-impresses/3514
======
lemieux
I was really not sure about Unity when it came out, but now I'm more than
comfortable with it. It feels wrong to use Windows now..

